# I just bought an enlarger!!



## oriecat (Oct 8, 2003)

On ebay! Wooooohoooooooo!!!!   50 bucks!

*oriecat sings...*

It's a bee-u-ti-ful morningggggg...
I think I'll go in the dark for a print...
and just smile!
Just take in some clean chem-i-cals
Ain't no sense in going outside
when the fixer's fine
and you've got the time....


I'm excited!!  There's so much more left to buy... 80mm lens, print washer and dryer, chems... argh.  But I have to be good til the house closes.  I have to be good til the house closes.  I have to be good til the house closes.... repeat.  remember.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 8, 2003)

Congrats!  What'd you get?


----------



## oriecat (Oct 8, 2003)

Omega B600.  Will recommended it.


----------



## Dew (Oct 8, 2003)

cool


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2003)

Congrats!     

Oh, and now you have to be patient till the house closes.....  but it will be worth it when you're all moved in and have your stuff!    :thumbsup:


----------



## motcon (Oct 8, 2003)

oohhhhh yah. a woman that smells of ammonia...

...yum.

congrats!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks all!  Especially you! 

Yes, Terri, it will be hard.  I just want to buy all kinds of stuff, darkroom and just house stuff... ugh... 3 more weeks... torture!


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2003)

Hide the credit cards....


----------



## manda (Oct 9, 2003)

lol wilma

by the way, it hasnt   

congrats min, now tell the photographic-illiterate...what does it do?

God, someone please come and teach me this stuff!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2003)

Manda, the enlarger is how you get a big sized print from a little sized negative.  Negatives are small, so to get bigger pics you have to blow them up.  The negative goes in the enlarger, then the light shines through it so the negative image shows up on the baseboard and it's bigger since it's shining from a distance (imagine like a mini slide projecter).    I am sure Will or Matt can explain it better than me.  But I think that gives you the idea...  if that's even what you meant...

Babe, when you come see me, I'll have my darkroom all set up and we can play all day long.  I teach you everyting I know.  Which ain't much, but it's a good start.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 9, 2003)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Babe, when you come see me, I'll have my darkroom all set up and we can play all day long.  I teach you everyting I know.  Which ain't much, but it's a good start.



I know this is a family forum... but that sounds hot


----------



## motcon (Oct 9, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> by the way, it hasnt



what the ferk? grrr....




			
				manda said:
			
		

> lol wilma
> 
> God, someone please come and teach me this stuff!



i am ALL over this one


----------



## manda (Oct 9, 2003)

boys, boys, boys...

im excited now Min! I may not come for like 10 months, but Im excited!!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 9, 2003)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have seen that coming...


----------



## oriecat (Oct 12, 2003)

Ok, I couldn't stand it... I'm bidding on a tank and reel set... under 5 minutes to go... 2 bucks so far!

Edit - 4.25! Woohoo!


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome!  You definately need a tank and reel.  

I'm waiting on my auctions to end so i can get an enlarger lens.  So far only one of my 2 items has bids.  But with 6 hrs to go, on a flash I payed $20 for on ebay is at $51!  viva ebay!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 20, 2003)

It's here!!!!   But it's waiting on the porch :?   I've been tracking it all day on ups.com and it's finally there.  I had emailed the seller and asked them to send it to my work address instead so this wouldn't happen, but I guess they chose to ignore that request.... grr...

Oh man, what a long wait to get home tonight...  :shock:


----------



## havoc (Oct 21, 2003)

LOL, its like Christmas here.


----------

